# Company Name on Soaps!



## normasbathandbody (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey..
I was asked by a customer for soaps with my name on it. anyone know where I can get a custom stamp at a great price that can put my company name on it> thanks!:mrgreen:


----------



## Relle (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.bebecollection.com/ They are in Taiwan


----------



## normasbathandbody (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 5, 2013)

I tried to order from them through Etsy after 6 weeks still had not received product.  I emailed him asking if there was a problem twice with no response.  Finally filed a claim with paypal and he was really insulting and rude.  I had heard good things about them but my experience stunk.   I would have done anything to resolve it but he was mean.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 5, 2013)

Try Dave at Lasercutz.  He is in the UK but he is fast and does awesome work....  http://lasercutz.co.uk

I have several stamps from him and love them...


----------



## ShayShay (Oct 6, 2013)

I recently ordered from Lasercutz and was very happy with the service and stamp.


----------

